# Remembrance - Patrolman Paul M. Kennefick



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Please take a moment out of your day on Saturday, July 14, 2012 to remember and honor the sacrifice of Metropolitan Police Patrolman Paul M. Kennefick.


----------

